# How well do you know your Vape Gear?



## Rob Fisher (16/1/17)

Can you name all of the items?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Genosmate (16/1/17)

Easy ;

Acrylic drip tip stand.
RTA's
RDA
Drip Tips

errrr..............On a table I assume

Is there a prize involved

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 12


----------



## Clouds4Days (16/1/17)

From left to right...

Serpent 22
Hadaly rda
Pico rta
Petri rta
Avo 22
Avo 24
Melo 3
Cerabis 24
Serpent 25

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kaizer (16/1/17)

Clouds4Days said:


> From left to right...
> 
> Serpent 22
> Hadaly rda
> ...



I dont think the second one is a Hadaly. Looks to me like a Nuppin.

Not too sure about the Pico one either. (Didnt know there was a Pico RTA, so I could be wrong)

Agree with the rest.

..... I like this thread.


----------



## Silver (16/1/17)

I can't identify them all - but they certainly look lovely and sparkling !
Great stand too @Rob Fisher


----------



## Scouse45 (16/1/17)

Don't know about pico rta and don't think that's a hadaly or an avo 22


----------



## Kaizer (16/1/17)

That 3rd atty tho. Its driving me crazy. What is it?


----------



## Quakes (16/1/17)

Kaizer said:


> That 3rd atty tho. Its driving me crazy. What is it?


It's a Pico RTA!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kaizer (16/1/17)

Scouse45 said:


> Don't know about pico rta and don't think that's a hadaly or an avo 22



The black one is a Cerabis 45 and the second last one is a Cerabis 44.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kaizer (16/1/17)

Quakes said:


> It's a Pico RTA!


Just googled it. You are correct.
Sorry for doubting your skills


----------



## Quakes (16/1/17)

Kaizer said:


> Just googled it. You are correct.
> Sorry for doubting your skills


Not actually skills, I'm just reading Rob's High End Threats

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Chukin'Vape (16/1/17)

The Cerabis 44 & 45, and the Pico RTA - are not as popular, so I have tons of respect for the person that knows all these tanks.


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/1/17)

No one has it 100% correct yet...


----------



## Genosmate (16/1/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Can you name all of the items?
> View attachment 81822
> View attachment 81823





Rob Fisher said:


> No one has it 100% correct yet...



What did I get wrong?


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/1/17)

The Trick Question one was the Petri... it wasn't the RTA. 

Serpent Mini 22
Nuppin
Pico RTA
Petri Sub Ohm Tank
Cerabis 45
Avocado 24
Melo III
Cerabis 44
Serpent Mini 25

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/1/17)

Genosmate said:


> What did I get wrong?



It wasn't on the table... it was on the tiled floor.


----------



## SAVapeGear (16/1/17)

From left to right:

Serpent Mini 22
Nuppin
Pico rta
Petri Tank
Cerabis 45
Avo 24
Melo 3
Cerabis 44
Serpent Mini 25


----------



## SAVapeGear (16/1/17)

SAVapeGear said:


> From left to right:
> 
> Serpent Mini 22
> Nuppin
> ...


Oops too late


----------



## Kaizer (16/1/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> The Trick Question one was the Petri... it wasn't the RTA.
> 
> Serpent Mini 22
> Nuppin
> ...



You sure the second last one is a 24? Google pics looks different.
Looks mighty close to a 44 maybe?

This was fun.


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/1/17)

Kaizer said:


> You sure the second last one is a 24? Google pics looks different.
> Looks mighty close to a 44 maybe?
> 
> This was fun.



Good spot... finger trouble...

I will do another one inf a few days...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Genosmate (16/1/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> It wasn't on the table... it was on the tiled floor.



Thats harsh,Thought I'd won

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Spydro (16/1/17)

Genosmate said:


> Easy ;
> 
> Acrylic drip tip stand.
> RTA's
> ...



About the same answer I would have posted JB. Rob buys, tries, resells gear as often as he changes vape gear shirts, so I don't try to keep track of it anymore.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------

